# Netflix credit card problem



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I realize there are a couple of Netflix threads already but this is an appeal for others who might be experiencing the same problem as I am and who could bolster my complaint to Netflix.

Has anyone else tried to sign up using a Global payment masterdard?

I use a Global Payment Mastercard issued by my credit union. This card is tied to my chequing account so if there's no money in the account, I can't use the card. 

I've used this card for internet purchases for 4 years without a problem but when I tried to use it to sign up with Netflix, I get an error telling me the postal code is wrong.

The error is a mistake - there is nothing wrong with the postal code - but after many long discussions with Netflix, with my credit union and Mastercard, we have not been able to determine the problem.

Mastercard says they have records showing that they approved the card and in fact there is a bunch of money on hold from my account and Netflix also admits that they have received approval for my card, but their system puts up this bogus error and won't let me in.

I'm guessing their system doesn't know how to handle global payment cards.

I tried with a prepaid credit card and it was declined by their system since they don't accept prepaid cards. The error I got with the second card was different and appropriate for that prepaid card.

Please let me know if you've been able to resolve this problem with Netflix or let me know if you're having the problem so they don't think it's just me.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Nobody responded so I guess nobody else had the problem 

After 3 days on the phone with Netflix who kept telling me that the Postal Code I entered didn't match the Postal Code for my card and with Mastercard who kept telling me that Netflix was at fault, I finally got the problem solved.

A bright bulb at Mastercard finally admitted that they had the postal code entered as XNXNXN - all jammed together. They corrected it to XNX NXN with a space and when I called Netflix to unsuspend my account, it finally worked.

There are a couple of things wrong with this whole ordeal.

Who was the idiot who lumbered us with a difficult to type postal code. In the internet age, there are many ways to enter the postal code. Some sites deal with it in code, but others like Netflix expect it to be in the proper format. 

I talked to several agents at my bank, mastercard and netflix and a few of them told me this is not an isolated problem with credit cards.

Anyway its working now and with luck will continue to work.

Margaret


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Well Margaret,

Thanks, I hate it when I enter info on a page and the page comes back telling me that I have forgot to enter something or my postal code doesn't match or even the other day when Hamilton Ontario didn't exist. I will remember your exercise in frustration next time this happens to me and check the way I enter the postal code.

John


----------

